

FrogPad, maker of one-handed keyboard pitches iPad oriented business plan - av500
http://frogpad.com/FPInfo-SoftFrogPlan.html

======
cmelbye
I can type much faster using my iPad's QWERTY keyboard than that person did on
that tablet in the demonstration video... Plus, I'm not sure how useful this
sort of app would be. iOS does not have support for custom keyboard as far as
I know, so the keyboard would be limited to the actual FrogPad app.

